# Installed a couple of log handrails this week.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The first one was 114 linear feet of handrail. We did it in 17 hours. They were right behind us staining it.

The second one was done in 6 hours and it was 71 linear feet.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking good Dave as usual. 

Do you assemble the rails and balusters on the deck, drill the holes in each post for the tenons on the top and bottom rails deep enough that you slide one end in all the way, then position the other tenons on the other end over the other holes (mortice) in the other post, and slide the whole thing back just enough to hang it and then fasten them?

I have never installed a railing system exactly like it appears you did that one and am anxious to know how you do it. It looks good.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

No not exactly. I install the first post then install the second post, take my measurement and make the rail for inbetween then divide it into equal spaces for the spindles and drill the holes for the spindles.

Once I have the top and bottom rail drilled I take the section to the two post that are installed, drill the holes in the post for the top and bottom rails then take one of the post down so the rail can be installed in the post that is still attached then install the second post, working it into it's original position and reattaching it.

On the first job we installed about 8 or 9 post then took a bunch of measurements and made all the rail sections then went over and working from one corner started installing them working around the deck.

On the second deck we took measurements between all the post, made all the sections then jacked the weight off of the post to be able to move them enough to install a section and then replace it and move on to the next one.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work Dave :icon_smile: :icon_smile: 

I'm glad to see that somewhere in the country the weather is as nice as it's supposed to be.

The first one has quite the deck. The railing is a good looking addition to what was there.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

The first one was actually a replacement of log railing that was up. They had a finish on the original railing that went bad and instead of cleaning and restaining they opted for total replacement. Not to mention that it is the lumberyard that I get my supplies from.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't have much to say about your work, it speaks for itself again :thumbsup:. " Do one thing at a time, do it well, then move on." is your motto quite rightly.

That is a nice deck they had, I like the trees they left in the middle and built around them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm glad you told me that. I was trying every way in the world to install those rails without moving the posts. You just can't make an omelet without breaking an egg.


----------



## bdks (May 10, 2007)

It looks good. I like how the building in second photo looks like logs. I did notice one thing with the railing. It could be the camera angle.

The IRC codes state that no opening in a railing should allow a 4-inch sphere to pass through. A few look larger than 4 inches. http://www.nomma.org/support/consumer/childsafety/childsafety.cfm

Bobby


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

bdks said:


> It looks good. I like how the building in second photo looks like logs. I did notice one thing with the railing. It could be the camera angle.
> 
> The IRC codes state that no opening in a railing should allow a 4-inch sphere to pass through. A few look larger than 4 inches. http://www.nomma.org/support/consumer/childsafety/childsafety.cfm
> 
> Bobby


Your right in most cities. The first deck is in a county with no regulations and that is what the owner wanted for spacing.

The second deck is close enough to the ground to not even have to have a railing plus it is in a county that does not have any codes and that is the spacing the owner wanted.

Other than that I space them close enough to pass code.:yes:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful job once again Dave. 
It looks great :thumbsup:


----------

